# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  ! ][ كيف تعرف برجك من اسمك ][ !

## .:روح وريحان:.

! ][ كيف تعرف برجك من اسمك ][ !

هذه طريقه بسيطه لكي تعرف برجك وابراج ذويك

تحسب اسمك واسم والدتك ووالدك بالجمل وليس 

عدد الحروف وتقسم الجميع على ( 12 ) والباقي 

هو رقم برجك مثلا كرار ابن محمد ابن ورود فنقول


كرار
ك = 20 
ر =200
أ = 1
ر =200
محمد
م =40
ح =8
م =40
د =4
ورود
و =6
ر =200 
و =6
د =4
المجموع= 729 ÷12 =60 والباقي 9

يكن برج كرار التاسع وهو القوس

وهذه ارقام الحروف
أ=1 
ب=2
ج=3
د=4
هـ=5
و=6
ز=7
ح=8
ط=9
ي=10
ك=20
ل=30
م=40
ن=50
س=60
ع=70
ف=80
ص=90
ق=100
ر=200
ش=300
ت=400
ث=500
خ=600
ذ=700
ض=800
ظ=900
غ=1000

اما الابراج معرفه للجميع وهيه
1- الحمل
2-الثور
3-الجوزاء
4-السرطان
5-الاسد
6-العذراء
7-الميزان
8-العقرب
9-القوس
10-الجدي
11-الدلو
12-الحوت 

ملاحظه اذا كان الباقي صفر فهو البرج 12
والله اعلم هذه الطريقه يتبعها الروحانيه

----------


## w_alwaheed

سالفه طويله 


يسلموو

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلموووووووو 

بس ان اعرف برجي ماحتاج لدوووخه ذي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمو خيتو انا اعرف برجي
بس راح اتأكد بس دلع وحبا للحسابات خخخخخخخخ
مشكووره خيوه
تحياتي
ريووووووووش

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلمو علموضوع الفله*

*موفقه*

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلموووووووووووو روح على الموضوع الحلو* 


*تحيـــــــــــــــاتي*

----------


## وعود

*الله يعطيكِ العافية روح على الموضوع ..*

----------


## ومضة امل

يسلمو على الموضوع الحلو 
بس اني جربت من باب الفضول واكتشفت انه غلط

----------


## إشراق

تسلموو يا روح وربحان 
الطريقه طويله واعرف برجي وجربت وطلع غلط ماادري يمكن غلط في الحساب في شي 
بس على العموم شكراً على التعبه.

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

والله سالفه طويله وعريضه
وانا عاد لازم اجرب وجربت وطلع رووونج خطا
بس اعرف برجي ويسلموا ريحونه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
مشكووورين على مروركم
غريب...!
اني يطلع صحيح
تحياتي
روح وريحان

----------


## شجن الذكريات

مشكور على هذه الطريقة الجميلة لمعرفة برجي
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااً

----------


## فلسفه فكر

:closedeyes:  :sad2: 
لو سمحتي اختي ابي طريقه اسهل :sad2: اذا قدرتي :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## فلسفه فكر

:embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  اذا مافي تعب  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## احاسيس الحنان

*تسلمي يالغلآ ع الطرح*

*جربت وطلع الجوآآب صحيح :)*

*ربي يعطيكـِ الف عآآفيه*

*لآعدمنآآكـِ*

----------


## مجـرد انسانهـ

أنا بــــرجي مآتغير نفسهـ الميزآآن
تشكـرآآآت يالغلآ
سي يوو

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

والله اني جربت في اسمي وطالع غلط 
او بعدين جربت في اسم ابوي طالع صفر 
لكن اني ماادري شو برج ابوي 

تسلمين غناتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جربت هالطريقة طلع لي الثور
واني برجي السرطان

----------


## hope

يسلموو خيــتوو 

زهقانه احسب << :)

مشكوره 

ويعطيك العافيه 

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

يعطيك العافيه 
ويسلمو على الطرح الرائع
دمتي بحفظ المولى 
لا عدمناااااااااا جديدك

----------


## همسة ألم

آخ آخ 
داخ راسي من الحساب مو كفايه الي في المدرسة 
خخخخخ
يسلموووووووووووو على الطرح الحلو ...
تحياتي ...

----------


## نجمه سهيل

طريقة حلووووة

تسلمي حبيبتي

دمت بود

----------


## أسرار الليل

يسلموووو ع الطرح الحلوووو
يعطيك الف الف عاافيهـ
تحيااتي

----------


## ملكه الحرمان

*              يسلمووو عالطرح..*

*        بس اني جربت وطلع غلط:s*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكورة على الموضوع 
بس ما طلع اليي

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكورة على الموضوع 
بس ما طلع اليي شيء

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكورة على الموضوع 
بس ماطلع اليي شيء

----------


## عنيده

*اني سويتها صح بس طلع لي الجوزاء واني برجي الجدي ..* 


*ع العموم يسلموووو ..*

----------


## فوزي حسن

بصراحة اشكركم على هلمنتدي الرائع

----------


## كعبة الصبر

مشكوووورة ياقلبي
احب هيك مواضيع

----------


## كعبة الصبر

مشكورة عمرة مرة اخرى 
بس ممكن طلب صغير؟؟؟؟
كيف احسب حرف(ء على السطر و التاء المربوطة هذه ة)
وششششششكرا جزيلا

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
يسلموا ع الطرح الجميل
تحيااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## فتاة الاحساء

الله يعطيك العافيه


غاليتي

اروح والريحان


على الموضوع الحلو


يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

 :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Alan

شكرا

----------


## محب السلامh

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى الأخت روح وريحان
اشكرك على الموضع الرائع 
الطريقة حلوه ومجربها نجحت معيا
بس في عدد حاولت فيه ما قدرت ممكن تعطيني رقم البرج
1785
قسمة
12
=
148.75
هذا الناتج الي طلع لي
وين الباقي ................................. يعطيك العفية
ضعيف في الحسابات هههههههههههههه

----------


## روابي الروح

يسلمووقصه طويله واني اعرف برجي 
روبي

----------


## Mooney

أبغى اعرف برج زوجي و أنا ماعرف متى مولود 

و اسمه عبدالرحمن و اسم امه نوره واليت لو تجاوبووني

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

اه اه هدا اعجز من العجز

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

ما قصرت/ي 
الله يقضي حوائجكم بالدنيا والاخرة 
موضوع جميل جدا
بانتظار جديدكم

----------


## مرة الغالي

شكرا" أختي على الطرح 
مررة ثاية اجربه حاليا" ماكو قلم و ورقة

----------


## DR.Mona

انا برجي صحيح مشكوره اختي 
فتحتي مخي للحساب :)

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## خيآل الآحسآء ~

-

تشكرٍآتي لك ,
سـ يتمَ آلتجربةة :) 



وٍدي

----------


## Ibn-Ali

*يسلمووووووو

مع أني ما أتابع أبراج :)*

----------

